
Arm rival SiFive raises $60M from SK Hynix, Aramco - ckastner
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-sifive-tech/arm-rival-sifive-raises-60-million-from-sk-hynix-aramco-idUSKCN2571UL
======
jimmySixDOF
This is a big vote of confidence in RISC-V for iioT and we can just hope they
learn lessons from all the fragmentation and stand alone walled gardens that
prevent FPGA development circles from taking off.

